# Diesel Powered M/Home Heaters--No Good??



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

I read on a thread on this site to" avoid the diesel powered heaters like the plague"!

Perhaps one of you learned members could enlighten us, we have just bought an A/S with just that type of heater, and winter is on its way!!

David and Di


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

We had a Webasto diesel heater fitted on an earlier motorhome, found no problems with it at all, made the rear of the motorhome very warm and cosy for anyone travelling in the back seats.

Cab heaters don't do much in the way of heating the rear area when traveling, we had to use blankets when traveling in the winter months in the back seats so had the diesel heater fitted.

Almost instant heat, you could feel it warming up, slight noise when it was running but not enough to worry about.

Not too loud from the exhaust outside.

I would have one fitted again, but don't need it now, as present motorhome fitted with gas heating whilst traveling.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We had one in our last van, a Duetto. It was fine although we rarely used it as we were normally on a hookup and used a small convector. 

The only downside is the fan noise first the first 10 minutes or so after turning it on. As the van heats up the fan speed reduces and the noise becomes more tolerable and eventually is just a hum. 

Anyway, don't worry about it as it's a perfectly adequate heater.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We used to use ambulances which had those fitted and they were excellent, the vehicle was kept very comfortable even in the most bitter weather so I cannot think why you should avoid them!

Sorry not to be of much help!

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We had an Eberspacher in our Chausson. It was very good, and cheap to run.

Like many things they should be run regulary and not left for months without use.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We had one on our previous van, a short wheelbase Transit PVC. We could've used itwhilst on the move but the cab heater was perfectly adequate for such a small van.

The only problem we had was when it wouldn't light up and there was a strong smell of diesel about. Eventually noticed that the thin flexible diesel feedpipe had come adrift from the heater so no wonder it wasn't lighting up. As soon as the pipe was refitted (and tightened) all was well.

As has been said they can malke a fair bit of fan noise when getting the van up to heat, but after that the 'maintenance' running is barely perceptible.

HTH

SDA


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe the main complaints have been from wild campers and ralliers. The diesel heaters require a very healthy battery to fire them up. After a night or two without hookup, the leisure battery voltage may drop a little to the point where the diesel heater will refuse to work.



Trevor


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

trevorf said:


> I believe the main complaints have been from wild campers and ralliers. The diesel heaters require a very healthy battery to fire them up. After a night or two without hookup, the leisure battery voltage may drop a little to the point where the diesel heater will refuse to work.
> 
> Trevor


I would think that the truma gas heating will still consume a similar amount of current , as it is also has a fan.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
We would like a heater for the rear, but diesel ones are not cheap, have seen some that run from 12v anyone used one?

Also "some-where-in-oxford" you say your heater runs on gas, I didnt think we could use gas on the move?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

[quote="Jezport"

I would think that the truma gas heating will still consume a similar amount of current , as it is also has a fan.

[/quote]

It is the 'glow plug' on the diesel heaters which takes the power and needs a good voltage to work; they tend not to fire up if the battery is low.

Harvey


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i have one on mine and i think its good, a little noisy on start up.
i think it also keeps a better constant temperature than the truma that seemed to be to hot or to cold on my old van.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

No probs with mine 8O


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys an Gals for the input( this site does work quickly doesnt it!)

If one had a problem starting(low voltage) one could run the engine whilst starting the heater, once running switch off!? 

Thanks again David and Di


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have had several, Webasto and Eberspacher, never any problems, Alan.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

When they work, they work great - problems are normally due to sooting up of the combustion (flame sensor) or glow plug failure.

We have one in Bertie... Bertie has been stood for over 3 years. Eberspacher is as dead as a dodo... bad earth! I will get round to fixing the earth, but I'll be really suprised if it works! As someone else said, they need to be run and serviced regularly.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We have one on our Eton and it certainly puts out a lot of heat very quickly. To our surprise when I had to lift the wardrobe floor (mains electric failure) I found it was also fitted with the Airlectric system so it will run on a mains hook up. I believe this is a atandard fit on the AS Ford coachbuilts but I am not sure about the Symbol.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The van we hired last week had a Webasto heater, it was excellent, a bit noisy at first but very efficient. didn't get to know if it got really quiet when fully running as we had to turn it off because we got too warm.
Nice touch was the switch which could be reached from the bed so we got up to a cosy van the couple of times the outside temperature really dropped.
It is high on the list of things we would like in our own van.
Sue n John


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Dide said:


> If one had a problem starting(low voltage) one could run the engine whilst starting the heater, once running switch off!?


Yes

Harvey


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention the current drain on startup. From memory it was something like 18 amps for around 2 minutes whilst it was firing up, reducing to 4 amps then dropping to around 1 amp as the fan speed decreases. In itself, not a problem, but when the thermostat reaches temperature it switches the Webasto off. 

When the temperature drops and thermostat calls for heat it goes through the startup procedure again, with the corresponding high battery drain. So it's probably best to try to avoid it shutting down by keeping the van temperature up and constantly calling for heat. Easy to achieve in the depths of winter but not so easy at this time of the year.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They work well, but the big problem is (if you run them off the vehicle's tank) that they are burning a highly taxed and dutied road fuel for a purpose for which that extra tax and duty need not be paid.

However if they ran off a separate tank using RED diesel I would be more inclined to use one.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ingram said:


> Dide said:
> 
> 
> > If one had a problem starting(low voltage) one could run the engine whilst starting the heater, once running switch off!?
> ...


I'm afraid it doesn't work like that, Harvey - for exactly the reason that 'rolyk' gives below which explains why I prefer the Truma system. (with aplogies for repeating 'rolyk's' post - but I couldn't have explained it any better myself)



rolyk said:


> I forgot to mention the current drain on startup. From memory it was something like 18 amps for around 2 minutes whilst it was firing up, reducing to 4 amps then dropping to around 1 amp as the fan speed decreases. In itself, not a problem, but when the thermostat reaches temperature it switches the Webasto off.
> 
> When the temperature drops and thermostat calls for heat it goes through the startup procedure again, with the corresponding high battery drain. So it's probably best to try to avoid it shutting down by keeping the van temperature up and constantly calling for heat. Easy to achieve in the depths of winter but not so easy at this time of the year.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From memory:

Eberspacher offers a more integrated system which is a sheer delight, but Webasto is less demanding on batteries.

Yes, I agree that the user has an important role, if you are staying put and off-hookup for days/nights in cold weather, in operating the controls such that you minimise cycling. In less cold weather, the trick is to arrange your average consumption above the level of the lowest output of the diesel heater.

Most problems are due to the high currents on startup eventually dropping the battery terminal voltage below the operating threshold voltage.

The neatest answer is in such scenarios is to connect the vehicle and leisure batteries to combine their plate area, which maintains the terminal voltage even in cold temperatures and larger currents. Clearly only do this if you can be alerted to a drop in vehicle battery voltage. If you can't do this, consider adding a third leisure battery to increase plate area.

I fully accept the fuel tax argument. Regrettably, if things came down to justifying finances rather than convenience, affordability and lifestyle, I most certainly would not have a motorhome .....

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heaters*

Had a few in the past in various forms

BMW X5 £295 option

Four Mercedes Vitos and a Sprinter as add heaters

A T5 (cost £1200 as an option - found out later the heater is fitted as standard on the model we had, they charged £1200 for a timer, what a con).

Converted the Eberspacher ADD heater in our Last Sprinter motorhome to a back up space heater for our trips to Norway. Problems were battery drain and if you have under 1/4 a tank of fuel, many will not fire up.

We have a standard factory fit Eberspacher ADD heater in our Frankia. I intend to get it re-programmed like "trek" did as a back-up should our alde heating fail.

The rear of our A class will need heating in winter whilst traveling. I don;t like the Idea of running the Alde whilst on the move. One it will be using gas and gas that may be hard to come by in Europe as we do not have Gaslow anymore. In view of this, I may get a seperate rear heater matrix fitted to run of wasted engine heat.

I am waffling now and going off subject a little.

I am not keen on Eberspacher or Webasto heaters as the main source of heat. Great for engine and cab/space pre-heating but for space heat.......

Noisy
Smelly
High Current Consumption
Will require costly maintenance if used for high hours.

You are paying to use high taxed fuel for what should be low cost domestic heat. Unless like mentioned, you have a seperate tank, you will be paying over the odds. In addition, you cannot make use of the EHU you may have pay for when on-site.

Thats my 40 penneth worth!

Trev


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

We had a webasto fitted 3 years ago and cannot fault it. The reason we opted for deisel heating was because we were worried about not being able to carry enough gas. The webasto is very economical and we barely notice any extra consumption, it is a small van though  

Lynne


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I fully accept the fuel tax argument. Regrettably, if things came down to justifying finances rather than convenience, affordability and lifestyle, I most certainly would not have a motorhome .....
> 
> Dave


It's not the cost, it's the principle............ :evil:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I recommend reading the Serenity Prayer every night :-D


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I recommend reading the Serenity Prayer every night :-D


 :?

Does it explain how to claim the tax back?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heaters*



teemyob said:


> In addition, you cannot make use of the EHU you may have pay for when on-site.


My Eberspacher runs on diesel and/or mains electric for both heating and hot water ...... not all do though.

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Dide said:


> I read on a thread on this site to" avoid the diesel powered heaters like the plague"!
> 
> Perhaps one of you learned members could enlighten us, we have just bought an A/S with just that type of heater, and winter is on its way!!
> 
> David and Di


To specifically give my opinion on this, the original question;_

I did not want a diesel heater because I thought it would cost a lot to run and because I would be paying 'road fuel duty' on the diesel used, but everything else about the Autocruise was perfect ....... nearly.

As it happens I find it quite economical ( see my average fuel consumption which includes water heating and some room heating by diesel.)

My Eberspacher does run on mains voltage for both heating and hot water, either alone or with the diesel burner running as well. I wouldn't want to have diesel only.

If camping in the winter we would normally be on electric hook up.

The system in my old Renault is a gas / mains water heater and a separate gas room heater. This is the system I would choose if I had a choice, but with the addition of mains as well for heating.

I do think that the Eberspacher Diesel heater is noisy, occasionally smelly and does use a lot of battery power, as others have said.

Harvey


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Stanner said:


> They work well, but the big problem is (if you run them off the vehicle's tank) that they are burning a highly taxed and dutied road fuel for a purpose for which that extra tax and duty need not be paid.
> 
> However if they ran off a separate tank using RED diesel I would be more inclined to use one.


At 0.20 litres per hour I wouldnt worry


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Stanner said:


> .
> 
> However if they ran off a separate tank using RED diesel I would be more inclined to use one.


Be VERY careful if considering this option. Diesel heaters on boats often run on "Red" Diesel. Which actually is gas oil and not truly diesel at all. Some manufacturers have now refused to carry out any warrantee work if this sort of fuel. The problem is the fuel is refined to a very much lower specification than modern road diesel.

The problems stem from the rougher fuel gumming up the injectors and sooting. Some boaters have had to revert to putting a separate tank for "white" diesel in order to get any reasonable service life out of their heaters.

We have an Eberspacher in our motorhome and we are delighted with it. It is now six years old, the only problem I see, is that it is almost too powerful and generally we only use it for usually no more than fifteen minutes or so. As we try to wild camp sometimes and often visit site where there is no EHU, I have installed a second leisure battery. (I was used to having three on the boat)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tco said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


That is only partially correct - it all depends WHERE you buy your RED from.

From the Eberspacher website.


> Q7: Will my Eberspacher heater run on red diesel and how often will it need servicing?
> 
> Answer:
> "Our heater products are designed to run on fuel to specification BS EN 590 as stated in the Technical book that accompanies all heaters."
> ...


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

time-traveller said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid it doesn't work like that, Harvey - for exactly the reason that 'rolyk' gives below which explains why I prefer the Truma system.
> ...


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I prefer having a seperate heater such as the eberspacher as you can run it while driving and it is a neat unit which can be easily fitted under the van, saving storage space.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*fuel heaters*

Hi All,
Re Cost of "white" derv - whats the cost of 7/13 kg of lpg work out at per litre?
If sep tank use kero even cheaper thann red and burns clean in weberspachers
Look on any boaters forum for all the facts on diesel heaters they have used them for years - only Mikuni claim their heaters will run on "red" 
The heaters are used extensivly in the HGV world especialy in the US and Canada 
Regards Ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Stanner said:


> tco said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Maybe it has changed in the eigthteen months sinc I gave up boating, but MOST canal side outlets were selling Gas Oil due to it being cheaper than the red "DERV" which is essentially what fuel to BS 590 is.

Tco


----------

